# Independent Chickens: The Appenzeller Spithauben



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Independent Chickens: The Appenzeller Spithauben



> The national chicken breed of Switzerland is an unusual looking specimen referred to as the Appenzeller Spithauben. Although not much history is available on the bird, it is said to have originated in the Swiss Alps, possibly out of a cross of breeds such as the Crvecoeur, Brabanter, and La Flche. They were initially bred in the 15th century with the purpose of being able to survive the harsh elements present in the mountainous terrain they knew to be thier home. It was in this area that...


Read more about this article here...


----------

